# OT: "What does it mean"? & Miscallenous info



## Zelena Hracka

As some of you may already know, I am deeply interested into teams' history, name origin and meaning, as well as their jerseys and colours. What's more, as I am awfully bored for the day, I'm going to give some info, related to the abovemantioned topics, for the teams of the greek league. I would much appreciate if some of you did the same for the teams of your country. If that's not possible, or exessively time consuming, I would like some of you to let me know about the name meaning of the following teams. Some of them may be the names of long-time sponsors, but nevertheless I would like to know something about them as well, if possible. Here it goes.

TAU?
ex Tofas?
Pamesa?
Unicaja?
Alba (I've heard it's related to "Albatros" or something")
Fenerbahce?
Galatasaray?
Cibona?
Krka (is it just the name of the river?)
Slask?
Auna? (Aunacabile?)
Hapoel?

*Panathinaikos*. "Pan-Athenian".
*AEK* (Athlitiki Enosis Konstantinoupolis). Athletic (Sports) Union of Constantinople 
*Peristeri, Gymnastikos Syllogos*. Literally it means "Dove", and it is the name of the largest suburb of Athens. GS means Gymnastic Club. 
*Olympiakos* It means obviously "Olympic". The team with the largest fan base in Greece (by far).
*Aris* Aris means "Mars" which was the greek god of war. Its origin as the team's name however has been rumored (mainly by the fans of PAOK) to come from the name of the dog that used to hang around at the cafe where the foundation of Aris took place. Aris has the most basketball-orientated fans in Greece. 
*Ionikos Neas Filadelfias* The Ionians were one of the major hellenic tribes that inhabited the greek peninsula as well as the coast of Asia Minor (The name "Yunan", the Turks use to refer to the Greeks, stems from that early name). The name of the team means "Ionian", and NF (which literally means "the new city of brotherly friendship) is a suburb of Athens. 
*Makedonikos* It means "Macedonian" and it was initially based on the suburb of Thessaloniki, named Neapoli (New City), but has moved to the western Macedonian city of Kozani.
*PAOK* (Panthessalonikeios Athlitikos Omilos Konstantinoupoliton). "Pan-Thessalonikian Athletic (Sports) Club of the people of Constadinople". The team with the most supporters in the North of Greece.
*Iraklis* It means "Hercules", the mythical greek hero, and it is believed to be one of the oldest (if not the oldest) greek clubs.
*Panionios * Again, it has the word Ionian in it, and it means simply "Pan-Ionian". It was founded at the city of Smyrni (now part of Turkey) which was the capital city of the region known as Ionia (from the early Ionian settlement). Now the team is based at the Athenian suburb "New Smyrni". 
*Maroussi* More correctly "Amaroussion". It's another suburb of the Greek capital (a quite wealthy one as well). In fact Maroussi means something in Ancient greek, which at the moment escapes my mind...
*Appollon Patras* It has the name of the Ancient Greek god Appollo and it is based in the 3rd largest greek city, Patra, on the Peloponesian Peninsula.
*Ilisiakos* Yet another team from the Athenian suburbs, whose name means the Team of Ilisia (The original greek name for Elysees, for those that know French)
*Irakleio * The team from the island of Crete has the name of the island's capital "Irakleio" which means "The city of Hercules".

I'll be waiting similar info about your teams.

Cheers.


----------



## brazys

*Lithuanian teams:*

Zalgiris - direct translation "Greenwood". There was a battle in 1410, where Lithuanian and Polish troops stoped Crusaders' invasion to Eastern Europe. It happened in Poland, a place german crusaders' anals called Grunwald, which in english (probably) means Greenwood and in lithuanian Zalgiris. And that's where the green theme of uniforms is from.

Lietuvos Rytas - in translation "Lithuanian morning", which is the name of Lithuanian daily newspaper, main shareholder of the club. Just imagine how subjective the paper gets in game recaps...


----------



## Genjuro

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> TAU?
> Pamesa?
> Unicaja?


Those names come from sponsors. TAU and Pamesa are ceramics companies, and Unicaja is a bank.

The real name of those teams are:
TAU: Saski Baskonia
Pamesa: Valencia Basket Club
Unicaja: Club Baloncesto Málaga


----------



## theBirdman

KRKA- the team is named after their sponsor a very successful pharmacytical company (which is named after the river...)


----------



## gantelo

Galatasaray- saray means palace in Turkish. And Galata is a location in Istanbul. There is not a real galata palace but the name also refers to a highschool in Istanbul, Galatasaray which was established in the late 19th century and still continues to the highly respected education. One of the best chools in Turkey. The schools roots go way back to the 15th century but the name was different at that time. And the board members of Galatasaray SK( spor kulubu) mostly graduated from that highschool. It is like a tradition. Has a strong French connection.
Fenerbahce- I dont know the real story about this team but one of the most popular clubs in Turkey. The word 'fener' refers someting about the orthodox church ( fener rum patrikanesi) but I dont think it has someting to do with it. And bahce means garden. Rivals with Galatasaray and they are both known as football clubs.
TOFAS- It is the biggest motor, car company in Turkey. Belongs to the richest family in Turkey and the company genrally products FIAT cars under the name of TOFAS. The Koc Family who also owns BEKO and other companies as well. I think their name can stand for 'Turk Otomobil Fabrikasý Anonim Sirketi' I dont why they closed the basketball club after they were the champions and when they had players like Rivers, Okur, Griffith, Rimac, Pars ...
They said the wage budget was out of control but they decided to close it down instead of cutting the wage budget. They started from the amateur league and they finished first in the second league last year and I think they will be in the first divison this season. 
Besiktas- Besiktas is a location in Istanbul. I dont know much about them but a very big club with a huge supporter base. Along with Galatasaray and Fenerbahce, they are the biggest club in Turkey. 
Efes Pilsen- The biggest beer company in Turkey. 
Ulker- One of the biggest companies in Turkey. They signed Ibrahim Kutluay and Rentzias in the summer( it will be interesting to see him play here just like Ibo did in Greece)


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho

Great thread, Zelena!

I also am very interested in the origins of team names and their heritage. I am finding these posts fascinating!!!


----------



## qwertyu

yes very interesting topic indeed. I was hoping people from more countries would repl y though.


----------



## josegr

> Auna? (Aunacabile?)


Aunacable is a communication's company. The name of the team is Auna Canarias, being 'Canarias' the name of a group of 7 islands.


----------



## Marco Mitis

In Italy the names comes from the sponsor.
The original names of the major clubs are

Virtus Bologna - means virtue in latin
Fortitudo Bologna - means strenght in latin
Victoria Libertas Pesaro - means victory makes free in latin
Olimpia Milan
Andrea Costa Imola - was a legendary revolutionary of the late 1800s
Mens Sana Siena - means healty mind because the club was originally the University team. Also comes from an ancient Latin motto "mens sana in corpore sano- healty mind in healty body"
Viola Reggio Calabria - viola means litterally the violet color but can't say other. Stylist Versace when young was playing for Viola.


----------



## ostend

Glad to see that there are teams who keep their name for more then 2 years, ostend (belgium) changes their name each time they got a new big sponser, believe after a while you don't know what to yell for.


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>ostend</b>!
> Glad to see that there are teams who keep their name for more then 2 years, ostend (belgium) changes their name each time they got a new big sponser, believe after a while you don't know what to yell for.


Well, that's normal for almost all the european teams.

But however they have an original "surname" like in Italy Fortitudo Bologna, Olimpia Milan, Virtus Rome etc ( look the Marco Mitis's post).

Naturally there are some "particoular" cases like Benetton Treviso or Scavolini Pesaro, where the sponsor's name is on the jerseys for 15 or 20 year too (above all because the owners of these teams are the Benetton fashion family and Scavolini, the "king of the kitchens" ).

Gretz


----------



## SEOK

It's pretty disappointing what happens in Italy: many times I've been asked from foreigners "but Kinder Bologna was Knorr Bologna too?", for example. 
But unfortunately it has always happened. Unfortunately Italian clubs have not even nice and original names (like in Greece: look the list of Zelena Hracka  )... too many times simply add to the name of their town the words "basket" or "pallacanestro". 

Other Greek names: 
*Women Basketball*
*D.A.S.A.L.* (males: B1; females: Greek champions): Dimothikos Athlitikos Syllogos Ano Liosia): Municipal Athletic Club Ano Liosia). This club won the Greek League (women), while the males play in B1. 

*A2 Division*
*Panellinios Athens* (A2): "Pan-Hellenic". 
*Near East Kaisariani* (A2): I've to admit that what I've listened about the history of this team didn't persuade me. This is the basketball branch of the club Ethnikos Asteras (that means "National Star"). It seems that the basketball section of Ethnikos Asteras was created by some Americans living in Athens in the 30's. This could explain the Anglophonic name. "Near East" probably because Kaisariani is an Eastern suburb of the Great Athens. The name "Near East" in the national competitions is written with the Greek alphabet, practically "Niar Ist": 100% awful. 
*Olympia Larisa* (A2): the explanation is clear. Olympia was the town where the Olympic Games started (and I suggest everyone a trip to Olympia from Athens forgetting the motorways: Peloponnisos is really a on-the-road place...). 

*B1-B2 Divisions*
*Kolossos Rhodes* (B1): obviously the name comes from the legendary Colossus of Rhodes. 
*Milonas* (B1): the name becomes from the little suburb of "Milon", placed in Nea Smyrna. 
*Megas Alexandros* (B1): a Macedonian team who has the name of Alexander the Great, the Macedonian emperor. 
*Philippos Thessaloniki* (B1): another Macedonian team who has the name of Philippos, the father of Alexander the Great. 

*Regional Divisions*
*Doxa Exarhion* (regional B): "Doxa" means "Glory", Exarhia is a central district of Athens. The team is famous because I've played for them  . The club is actually in the 2nd Regional Division of Athens.

A question: somewhere in Macedonia there's a team called "Maccabi". Is it the club of a jewish community in Northern Greece or what else?


----------



## brazys

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> A question: somewhere in Macedonia there's a team called "Maccabi". Is it the club of a jewish community in Northern Greece or what else?


Seriously, what does "Maccabi" and "Hapoel" mean? It seems all Israel teams use these names...


----------



## SEOK

> Originally posted by <b>brazys</b>!
> Seriously, what does "Maccabi" and "Hapoel" mean? It seems all Israel teams use these names...


The answer is probably in the Bible. I've listened something about certains "Maccabees", who where Jews, but I've never studied the Bible or the religions, so I can't say more. 
I remember another personage, "Maccabeo" (in Italian), but nothing more. 

I close here before being excommunicated.... :angel:


----------



## qwertyu

> *Milonas* (B1): the name becomes from the little suburb of "Milon", placed in Nea Smyrna.
> 
> A question: somewhere in Macedonia there's a team called "Maccabi". Is it the club of a jewish community in Northern Greece or what else?


Milonas was an ancient greek olympic winner. I believe he was a wrestler but I'm not really sure.

As for Macabi I don't think I've heard of that team before but there is a jewish community in Thesaloniki so I wouldn't be surprised if they had a team. The jewish community was much bigger before the 2nd World War but most of them were killed whenthe nazis had conquered the city.


----------



## Zelena Hracka

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> A question: somewhere in Macedonia there's a team called "Maccabi". Is it the club of a jewish community in Northern Greece or what else?


Yeah, being an ex-thessalonikian I can tell you that the team is what has been left behind from the large jewish community of Thessaloniki. If you see the names of most of the players you'll realize that the team is still being ran by jewish.


----------



## Zelena Hracka

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> *Olympia Larisa* (A2): the explanation is clear. Olympia was the town where the Olympic Games started (and I suggest everyone a trip to Olympia from Athens forgetting the motorways: Peloponnisos is really a on-the-road place...).


I just noticed it. A small correction SEOK. The name "Olympia" does not come from the ancient town of Olympia (in Peloponisos) where the olympic games were born. Instead, in this case, it comes from the mount Olympus. "Olympia" in this case means "the team of Olympus". Larissa is just a few miles south of the mount of Olympus, the mountain of the ancient greek gods.

Thanks.


----------



## SEOK

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> 
> 
> I just noticed it. A small correction SEOK. The name "Olympia" does not come from the ancient town of Olympia (in Peloponisos) where the olympic games were born. Instead, in this case, it comes from the mount Olympus. "Olympia" in this case means "the team of Olympus". Larissa is just a few miles south of the mount of Olympus, the mountain of the ancient greek gods.
> 
> Thanks.


"Thanks"? 
It's me the one who has to thank you... penitenziagite

How many clubs with an etimology coming from "Olympia, Olympus, Olympic" are there in the world? 

Olimpia Milano (Italy) and Olympique Freiburg (Switzerland) in basketball, Olympique Marseille (France) in football... then?


----------



## Zelena Hracka

*CSKA*: Tsentralen Sporten Klub na Armijata: Central Sport Club of the Army. Proper pronunciation of the abbreviation: /Tse-se-kA/. As the name indicates the club used to belong to the army and, at the very begging of its history, its players used to be members of the Soviet/Bulgarian army (depending on which CSKA we are talking about, of course). 

*Levski Sofia*: Vasil Levski was one of the heroes of the Bulgarian revolution against the ottomans, and he is still considered to be the national hero of the Bulgarians. Contrary to CSKA, the members of Levski were Police officers. At some point in the 80’s the team name changed, for a few years, to “Vitosha” which is the name of the mountain overlooking the city of Sofia. The reason for that change has been said to be the swearing of the CSKA fans against the Levski team (during games), which was like swearing –indirectly- to their national hero, Vasil Levski. To make things equal, the name of CSKA was also changed into Sredec (the old medieval name of Sofia). I’m not sure whether this was the real reason the teams changed their names for that period or not, but that’s what I’ve been told. 

*Slavia*: The oldest Bulgarian club. As you may, or may not know, the Bulgarian nation is comprised of two main “tribes”. The old-bulgarians (Starob’lgari) and the slavians (Slavijanci). The physical appearance of the former is Mediterranean-like, whereas the latter are much paler and occasionally blonde (like the Serbs). Slavia was supposed to be the team representing these people. I have to note, though, that nowadays there is no formal or informal distinction between Starob’lgari and Slavijanci, only a historical one.


----------



## EverGreen-13

This is a great thread, Good work Zelena.

From what I've heard, 'Maccabi' means 'Warrior', Don't have a clue though, about 'Hapoel'.


----------



## Zelena Hracka

I'm still waiting for someone to tell me what Cibona means. I mean, common guys, we have so many ex-yugoslavians in these boards. Someone has to know something!:grinning: :grinning:


----------

